# Analog timer not working with LED light



## JamieB (8 May 2015)

Hi all

I bought 2 timer plugs from Wilko and neither of them are working with my LED lights, these are just basic on off lights not dimming etc.

Why would this be? I tried to search but timer brings up a lot of results!


----------



## ian_m (8 May 2015)

Because cheap timers will have a minimum load, might be stated in instructions. The 2 for £10 cheapie timers at B&Q had a minimum load of 23Watts before they would switch.

So put say a 100W bulb in parallel with your lights (to act as minimum load) and they should work fine. 

Or get decent quality time switches
https://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Products/SMETU17.html

or use these like I do...
One of these, timer remote control
http://www.homeeasy.eu/HomeEasyRemoteControlProgrammableTimerUnit/HE200/189/Product/940/
along with the HE302 switchable sockets.


----------



## Rahms (8 May 2015)

have you got a pic?

What ian is saying may be true but I've never struggled using the cheapest of cheap plugs, on both an 18W LED and an old ~60cm single T8 (which is 8 or 9W). I've also got one on my CO2 solenoid which I can't imagine being particularly high wattage. They've all been different brands as well.

Have you tried them on other stuff to check that the timer works at all?


----------



## Worshiper (8 May 2015)

Funny enough, my timer plug stopped working last week after connecting it to the new LEDs!

It was due to go off at 10.00 pm on Saturday, but was still on when I got home at 1.00 am! I had to manually switch it off. 
Now it doesn't seem to switch off at all! I have to manually switch it on and off.. 

Earlier I used to use timers for co2 and lights even when I was on holiday out of the country... now I have lost all faith in them.. I am never going on holiday again


----------



## JamieB (9 May 2015)

The box says on it 
Switch rating: 13a resistive load (3kW) or 2A inductive load. 

Just testing both on a lamp to see if it goes off


----------



## ian_m (9 May 2015)

JamieB said:


> The box says on it
> Switch rating: 13a resistive load (3kW) or 2A inductive load.
> 
> Just testing both on a lamp to see if it goes off


No minimum quoted that's the problem. A real problem nowadays with low energy lights.

I have a timer security light that puts the lights on in the evening when we are away. Worked fine for years with ye olde tungsten bulbs, but not with low energy fluorescents which were either fully on or 1/2 on. However adding a capacitor across one of the lights (adds a non resistive load) and works fine'ish (light occasionally flickers when it should be off).


----------



## JamieB (9 May 2015)

It also didn't turn off my lamp which has 3 energy efficient bulbs in, surprised me.. I think it may be broken


----------

